# Cockapoo Colours



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been looking at potential breeders for later on in the year and I'm deciding on coat colours. 
Now I need help. Know its a personal opinion but should I go chocolate or Apricot. I do love red but know they are very hard to find.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oooohhhh wouldn't you just love 1 in every colour, they are all gorgeous 
I wanted chocolate or red and white and a boy and ended up with Noodle!
I think that unless you are dead set on a certain colour and won't get anything else then it comes down to which puppy you fall for when viewing a litter. But as a little bit of help to your question.

Chocolate = Look cleaner after a walk
Beautiful rich colour which can fade to cafe which is lovley
Can be hard to take a good picture (too dark)
Can lose their lovley face unless you keep the eye area trimed.
Apricot = Turn Chocolate after a muddy walk!!
Face is very open so you see all the lovley expressions
Can get a good picture of them.

Happy hunting


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Funny as I wanted a chocolate girl and got Bertie. Think I'd maybe go for a toy for space issues lol!


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

I got a red toy who is now light cream..she has completely changed colour.
I have also got a chocolate and white parti coloured miniature who is only six months. So far she hasn't changed colour so it will be interesting to see what colour she turns out.. What you choose doesn't always end up with what you get, but you love them all the same.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has a chocolate head and I love it  The rest of her body is white with chocolate markings. I love her little squishy chocolate head


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Molly is a very pretty girl


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I have an Apricot boy and when I went for poo number two I wanted another Apricot but we had a chocolate girl instead and we love her to bits. I think its personal preference and it's the dogs personality that shines through not their coat colour.
I love the reds though


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well we know I love reds, but I have to say Sable parti has been a lot of fun to watch change. I also don't see many dogs like Jake. 
Maybe another color to consider sometime


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Will you be going back to the same breeder Katie? I really wanted a chocolate or apricot boy but got Herbie (or I will have in 3 weeks)


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

All colours are lovely but I love Darcie's coat, she's blonde & apricot! I went to the breeders intending on getting a light coloured boy but fell in love with Darcie an she was the perfect colour in my eyes x she's nearly 9months now and I love her coat more than ever x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Chocolate, apricot & red are my three favourite colours - although have seen a couple of blacks lately with white chins and they were both so cute! I love the chocolates with the amber/green eyes. However, I also love the way you can see their features better when they are paler. I think my all-time favourite colour is a rich apricot but with green eyes and a liver nose. Honey is red but I can see she is starting to change colour at her roots to a much paler golden colour. I love the colour change though and think it suits them as they get older. x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

They are all so different and that's what I love. I must say Bertie is a bit of a star around here as there's hardly any of his coat colour type mainly apricots and chocolates the trend here!
Debbie ~ I will contact her but she definitely doesn't do reds. Bertie's sister was apricot though. The other four in the litter died so I've no idea of their colouring. You must be so excited


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just like to add that Bertie has a little friend who's an apricot girl. She's an olidan dog and is gorgeous. She's just been spayed thy would have made lovely babies!


----------



## kristen (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know the lingo yet, but my Alfie is white with buff colored ears! He is just adorable! I was looking at and thought I wanted an apricot puppy, but I just fell in love with Alfie's personality!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is a cream colour with a light tan stripe down the middle of her back and a little bet darker tan ears. very pritty


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

here's ginger showing off here wolf-man teeth. she is so pretty with her teeth..LOL


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Colourist Thread Alert!!!
Whats up with us little black guys. We're cute too.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHH yes your so right your little black guys are so wonderful..but to tell you the truth no mater what the color ,I just love them all Haaa Haaa.i think every one is just so sweet in there own way


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

If I got a second I think I would be tempted to go for a black, they all have such cute little faces. Lola is black half the time anyway 😉


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe I should get one of each?!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love every single colour but have always had a soft spot for roans. I have a blue roan and a chocolate roan. If I every had a third (which won't ever happen I would go for an orange or lemon roan)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have to say there is a beautiful lemon roan at dog club called Kenneth...
I love my black cavapoo, my OH has said he would want another black dog... I fancy a white and black parti - then we'd have a black and white collie, a black cava poo and a white and black cockapoo....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can't help but love them what ever the colour....... But in my next life I'd go red, or black or brown parti.... Bertie is beautiful x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He's a handsome boy my Bertie!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I was looking for an apricot boy but have ended up with a red. 8 days till I pick him up!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie was apricot when a puppy, shes 9months old now and is more blonde, had a stripe along her spine that is golden and her ears are golden (but darker). Like everyone has said they are all wonderful dogs, couldnt get a better breed. Im hoping to breed Millie next year and I would want to continue the golden/blonde colouring (and of course I intend to keep one of her pups). But if I wasnt planning that I would probably go for a darker golden/red or even parti coloured. Just recently seen a blue roan girl with black ears and she was adorable. Just love them all really xxxxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree They're all gorgeous.... I also love the Black and Tan . 
Absolutely love the colouring of Carley, Treacle and Kody...

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I agree They're all gorgeous.... I also love the Black and Tan .
> Absolutely love the colouring of Carley, Treacle and Kody...
> 
> xxx


Me too.....if I had another it would be a black and tan or red.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I went with the intention of choosing a chocolate girl and got picked by my little black fluffball Betty. Luckily she has a white chin so I can just about see her face in photos!! If I got another I would never know what colour to pick as they are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Tracey..does Millie look some thing like this..ginger has a gold stripe down her back and her ears are also .I think she is beautiful..Haa Haa


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

They are sooo beautiful can never get enough of cockapoo pictures


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

They are all lovely. I have one chocolate, who stayed chocolate and one red who so far, at 5 months, is still red, but that could change


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Every girl needs chocolate ))
XClare


----------

